# Mountain High for Deeper Skintones



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone NW45 or around about have and use Mountain High blush from the Diana Ross Icon Collection?  If so, do you like it?  How do you use it and what is it similar to?  Thanx so much in advance!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 6, 2007)

I am a nc45/50 and I love mountain high blush. It's similar to loverush blush but with more plum. It's great with a light hand right one the apples of your cheeks. HTH!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 6, 2007)

I love it!!!
It's one of my faves. I would say that its on the warm side and deeper compared to Breath of Plum sheertone blush


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have it and love it.  It's a really natural looking blush, especially right now with fall coming up.


I can't bear to depot it, the pink packaging is so gorgeous!


----------

